# EHEIM Reeflex UV sterilizer 800 Review/Unbox/Open box



## chenboyu (Nov 17, 2013)

any one interested in this product?


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

Seems kind of cheaply made for the price. Would you reccomend it over competing brands?


----------



## Tenor1 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm interested and wonder what size is needed for a 60-gallon tank. UV bulbs need to be replace every 6-12 months from what I've read, so how much is the replacement bulb? Are you selling this one?


----------



## chenboyu (Nov 17, 2013)

cbachmann said:


> Seems kind of cheaply made for the price. Would you reccomend it over competing brands?


I think if this thing work as advertise, then it will beat other brands, the reason why I bought it, it is because it looks much much better than other brands... and due to its design inside with reflector, something I think shouldn't come this late to UV sterilizers.... people or inventor or UV should have got this like a millions years ago....



Tenor1 said:


> I'm interested and wonder what size is needed for a 60-gallon tank. UV bulbs need to be replace every 6-12 months from what I've read, so how much is the replacement bulb? Are you selling this one?


60gal is about 240 liter, the 500 model should take care of it, but I will still buy the 800 model myself, because the price difference isn't that great, 9watts vs 11watts? not making much sense to me, but the size of the trunk is a little obvious, so I will opt for 800.

I also ask the same question to my dealer, they don't know yet, I HOPE it is NOT expensive....

I am not living in the states, although I would like to sell it, I have some in inventory.


----------



## tangcla (Nov 27, 2013)

chenboyu said:


> I am not living in the states, although I would like to sell it, I have some in inventory.


Whereabouts are you located? I'm thinking about getting one...


----------



## chenboyu (Nov 17, 2013)

tangcla said:


> Whereabouts are you located? I'm thinking about getting one...


well I think you can buy it anywhere, google may help, my website's template looks like it is shop but it is a shop template without anything to sell, so chill forum admins... haha


----------

